# WLP008 white labs east coast ale



## jimi (11/2/14)

It seems like there are a few more retailers selling white labs now days, so I figure why not try something different. Most white labs have a similar wyeast strain but apparently not 008. I've done the mandatory read over of the official white labs info, but what I'm really interested in is other peoples experience and perception of the yeast in practise, eg what styles they've used it in and what they thought of it.
Anyone care to share their experiences of this yeast?


----------



## Cocko (11/2/14)

I currently have a beer I brewed with 008 on tap at the moment. It is probably not the best style of to 'explore' the yeast. I brewed a 'make it up as I go' ale - Ended up like a US hopped Porter of sorts....

Anyway, I pitched a 001 and a 008 side by side, same wort, same ferm fridge, same time - no dry hopping. The 001 was as clean as anything I have ever used, it left the beer alone so you could separate the hops and malt profile very easily. The 008 was a slight bit fruitier, not too much but just not transparent like 001. The 008 tied the beer together more and for this 'Shoot from the Hipper' was a better result. 008 was slower to take off, finished first and dropped quicker.

I have a lighter style brew on the yeast cake ATM but made sure I refilled my WL vial before tipping the cube in 

Thats all I got.


----------



## jimi (11/2/14)

thanks Cocko,
Just running by the wyeast and white labs site briefs, would you place some where between a wyeast 1099 and 1098 flavour wise?
How long did it take to flocc? (or are you a filterer)


----------



## Cocko (11/2/14)

Yeah, sorry jimi, I am not a massive WY user so would hate to steer you wrong on that one. Are they Brittish and Whitebread? just by the name, I would say not but yeah, I really cant say, sorry mate.

I gave it 10 days at 16-17, did a D rest at 22 for 2 and crashed chilled for 4 days. I am no longer a filterer.


----------



## Nibbo (11/2/14)

I haven't used the yeast before Jimi, but what were you looking to brew with it?


----------



## Spiesy (11/2/14)

Give it a go, mate!

I tried Cocko's beers he is referencing, they were both good, only minor differences in them - although Cocko did say that when they were fresh the differences were more noticeable.

I'm going to give 002 a go on an APA… you only live once (unless you subscribe to Hindi views).


----------



## jimi (11/2/14)

Hi Nibbo
I'm currently playing around with both altbiers (for myself) and chocolate beers (for the mrs). White labs refers to 008 as an altbier option, the chocolate porter / brown may however be a bit more of a stretch. I do recall someone on here enjoying it in an American brown which is another option again


----------



## Spiesy (11/2/14)

Why not use 036 Dusseldorf Alt for your Alt?


----------



## Spiesy (11/2/14)

I think 008 would work in your American Brown.


----------



## jimi (11/2/14)

Spiesy said:


> Give it a go, mate!
> 
> I tried Cocko's beers he is referencing, they were both good, only minor differences in them - although Cocko did say that when they were fresh the differences were more noticeable.
> 
> I'm going to give 002 a go on an APA… you only live once (unless you subscribe to Hindi views).


Hi Spiesy & Cocko
One thing I have picked up from researching is that some people have felt the tartness changes a bit with a bit of conditioning, is that your experience? The very few detractors of the yeast that I've seen online have thought the tartness was a bit much initially.


----------



## Spiesy (11/2/14)

I didn't try it when fresh, mate. Sorry.

It certainly wasn't tart when I tried it on Saturday night. Very nice in what could be described as an American Amber.


----------



## Cocko (11/2/14)

It was pretty buried in Hops and Roast to be honest mate, maybe a little tart... it has aged nicely, though.


----------



## jimi (11/2/14)

Spiesy said:


> Why not use 036 Dusseldorf Alt for your Alt?


Spiesy - I might be making a wrong assumption here, but I was under the impression that 036 was very similar to wyeast 1007 which I've tried (and liked) but I wanted break new ground and try something different. If 008 could also cut it in another yank brown that'd be a bonus too


----------



## Nibbo (11/2/14)

Not much advice I can offer you mate, but It looks like you've done your research so I say go for it. The White Labs scale is 2 for the Alt and also 2 for a variety of stouts,porters and browns so it sounds like it may do the job. You won't know till you try it.
Also, from my limited knowledge, the 036 and the 029 are both linked to the 1007. I've used the 1007 and the 029 but not the 036. Both 1007 and the 029 were used in the exact beer and received excellent feedback at a wedding I brewed for (sister in laws) for the 029 beer. I had to read that again..._I brewed for for the 029 beer_. Is that english? :blink:


----------



## Midnight Brew (18/4/15)

I've just given this a run in a blending of two cubes. Fired up very fast and Ive top cropped it twice for keeping in the bank. So far has hit FG in 3 days and still partying on up at the top of the wort at day 6. I'll report back in a few weeks with tasting notes.


----------



## Midnight Brew (20/6/15)

Midnight Brew said:


> I've just given this a run in a blending of two cubes. Fired up very fast and Ive top cropped it twice for keeping in the bank. So far has hit FG in 3 days and still partying on up at the top of the wort at day 6. I'll report back in a few weeks with tasting notes.


Just following up on tasting notes and I have found 008 to bring together the profile of the beer really well as it presents itself a little fruity (there was no dry hop) with a really clean finish. Crisp (if that can be a way to describe yeast). Very happy with this beer as the two batches of initial cubes I did not like so thought I'd go for it and blend two cubes and ferment and this was the first vial I grabbed by chance. When I get a chance (there's a few British styles ahead in line) I will go back and brew something a bit more cleaner to see how it performs again to get a deeper understanding of this yeast.

This alone cant really be a tell all for this yeast but its been a good indication. I agree with Cocko that it does feel like it has done a fantastic job of tying the beer together.


----------



## husky (3/12/15)

Anyone tried this strain in an EIPA?
I have a bunch of MO and heritage crystal on hand as well as EKG and fuggles so was thinking of something around 1.060 and 50 IBUs. This yeast is apparently better suited to an AIPA however I'm a little confused as the White labs site gives it full points for an AIPA however the yeast characteristics are to subdue hops? This being the case I'm thinking it might suit my planned EIPA and using MO should be quite malty?
Thoughts or recipe ideas anyone?


----------



## Spiesy (3/12/15)

husky said:


> Anyone tried this strain in an EIPA?
> I have a bunch of MO and heritage crystal on hand as well as EKG and fuggles so was thinking of something around 1.060 and 50 IBUs. This yeast is apparently better suited to an AIPA however I'm a little confused as the White labs site gives it full points for an AIPA however the yeast characteristics are to subdue hops? This being the case I'm thinking it might suit my planned EIPA and using MO should be quite malty?
> Thoughts or recipe ideas anyone?


It would probably go okay, but I think you'd be better off using an English yeast in an English beer. WLP007 would be my yeast of choice for an EIPA. Attenuates well, flocculates well, tolerates alcohol okay and won't interfere too much with the hops.


----------



## husky (7/12/15)

Fair enough, might track down some 007 and save this starter for a future DSGA.
Cheers,


----------

